# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Si te Zhbllokojme Mistreci.com ose Filma24 ose cdo website te bllokuar.

## andi100

Si te Zhbllokojme Mistreci.com ose Filma24 ose cdo website te bllokuar.
Sic e dini AKEP ka bllokuar shume nga faqet ku ne mundet te shikojme filma online falas. Me 3 hapa te thjesta ne mundet te zhbllokojme te gjitha faqet qe akep ka bllokuar. 
Nuk eshte asnje gje illegale dhe nuk ka asnje problem. 
Shikoni kete video nqs jeni te interesuar:
Beni subscribe nqs ju pelqeu videoja edhe nqs doni me shume guida rreth kompjuterave me thoni se cfar vidjoje te bej. faleminderit




Keta ISP kane bllokuar keto website:
Abcom
Albtelecom
Abissnet

----------


## T-bag



----------


## T-bag

Mistreci.cc faqja me e mira vlla, shum shpejt do marre vendin e par ne shqiperi!

----------


## Pitkini

*Tashme konkurrent edhe Pitkini.com*

----------

